# 2 NATO soldiers killed in southern Afghanistan



## vonGarvin (19 May 2008)

link
Two NATO soldiers were killed in separate incidents in southern Afghanistan on Monday, the alliance said.

"One soldier was killed by enemy hostile action and another was killed in an improvised explosive device blast while supporting an Afghan National Police operation," the statement said.

NATO did not disclose the nationalities of the dead soldiers or the locations of the incidents.


Irrespective of their nationalities, RIP to the fallen.


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 May 2008)

It appears one was a Brit - condolences to the family, colleagues and friends of both of the fallen.

MoD Statement, 19 May 08:  





> " It is with deep regret that the Ministry of Defence must confirm the death of a British soldier in Afghanistan today, 19 May 2008.  British forces were conducting operations in the Musa Qaleh area when a soldier patrolling on foot was caught in an explosion and tragically lost his life.  No one else was injured in the incident.  The soldier's family have been informed, and have asked for privacy as they come to terms with their loss.  The MOD will not be providing any further updates in line with the wishes of the family, who are in our thoughts at this difficult time."



A bit more in the ISAF statement


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 May 2008)

ID of American cas released by USA DoD:

*DoD Identifies Marine Casualty*

The Department of Defense announced today the death of a Marine who was supporting Operation Enduring Freedom.

Cpl. William J. L. Cooper, 22, of Eupora, Miss., died May 19 while supporting combat operations in Helmand Province, Afghanistan. He was assigned to 1st Battalion, 6th Marine Regiment, 2d Marine Division, II Marine Expeditionary Force, Camp Lejeune, N.C.

Media with questions about this Marine can contact the II MEF public affairs office (910) 451-7200.



_- Mods:  feel free to move if you feel this is a better fit for the "Foreign Militaries" forum -_


----------

